# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  اضخم مجموعة من مخططات هواتف الهواوي   Huawei

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*   اليوم اخضرت لكم موقع مجاني و بدون تسجيل الدخول  يحوي علي اضخم مجموعة من مخططات هواتف هواوي huawei  وايظا مجموعة من الهواتف الاخري    الرابط : https://goo.gl/ekV9B3

----------

